# Big Azzed Cuban Removal



## Ekka (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a large azzed cuban to do, Matty did it. He went good, sure was sweating and I bet his feet were burning.

Here's the video.

5.10mins and 26mb WMV

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/matt.wmv


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 22, 2007)

Great video work Ekka. Excellent choice of music for the soundtrack also.
Looks like Matt did a really nice job on it.
Was there enough room to fell the butt or did if have to be blocked all the way down?

Ed


----------



## Ekka (Jun 22, 2007)

All bar the last 12' I suppose, they're a bastid!


----------



## JoeCanuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Great video and sound, but I don't know about this Matty fella.  He missed the pool every single time.

Joe


----------



## letigre (Jun 27, 2007)

JoeCanuck said:


> Great video and sound, but I don't know about this Matty fella. He missed the pool every single time.


hahha

nice vid mate! by the way is that the new klimair dual acender matt's using on his polestrap?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 27, 2007)

It might be, you know all these young ones like the fancy techno new gear.


----------



## letigre (Jun 27, 2007)

Ekka said:


> It might be, you know all these young ones like the fancy techno new gear.



haha yeah thats me alright. its a sweet bit of gear, trying to decide between that and the new grillion system. what does matt think about it? i've just got the regualar gibbs ascender, can he or you comment on the difference?

i spend most of my wages on new gear, bit of a magpie i guess.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 27, 2007)

He liked it, me, I like my Moxham #67 rope grab the best.


----------

